# My wife is crazy am I?



## ProTeddy (Jun 26, 2012)

I work 5 days a week, long hard hours, literally running back and forth for 9 hrs a day. I did overtime yesterday for 30 mins, and now my wife is convinced I cheated on her and i am a liar..even though she had my car and picked me up from work the 30 mins later. Every few months she goes through some paranoid phase where she's insecure and thinks I'm talking to someone else. Now we just had a baby 8 weeks ago, and I thought preggo hormones gone it'll get better but no..she's verbally and physically abusive now. She throws things at me and says things she knows hurt me alot just to get me truly angry. Today I picked up the 4th thing she threw at me , a lotion, and threw it back...she used our 8 week old as a shield.....I am ready to call it quits now. I can't take this every few months, and with it getting worse. I want my child but do not want her in my life any more. She lies, and manipulates me. Yes she does make me feel loved most times, and yes being with her has been the happiest I have been in 8 or 9 years. But we've been together over a year, she still acts insecure, paranoid and spiteful every few months. Even though she always knows where I am and who I am with. She keeps throwing fits and says hurtful stuff like, "It's not your baby, it's criag's." "Why you want this kid you know it's not yours."


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Post Partum Depression?

Has a doctor seen her for this?

Edit:

Get a DNA test and shut her up about it.
Bonus points if it is Craig's, you no longer have to care if she's got PPD.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You both need help. And who's Criag?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

PPD or not... who the hell is Craig and why is she talking about him???


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

8 weeks may not be enough time for hormones to be done regulating themselves... They took 9 months (10 months)? To get that way... Took me several months to feel somewhat normal again after giving birth.

And I read, "threw it back...she used our 8 week old as a shield...." As you are throwing something even remotely in his direction and attempting to JUST blame her? WTF. Seriously, if you're NOT hormonal yourself, why the hell are you "playing along"? I don't think it's right that she's throwing things at you, but this statement right here speaks volumes about why she may be upset. Not trying to blame you, but it takes TWO to resolve or escalate a problem. Poor response on your part, IMO.



> "It's not your baby, it's criag's." "Why you want this kid you know it's not yours."


Yes, who is Craig???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

ProT-
She has major PPD, she's not crazy she needs a doctor. She's not at a point where she's able to control her emotions, if you were to physically see the lvl of hormones it takes to stay PG and then it drops extremely fast afterwards, not giving the body/mind time to catch up. You need to talk to her when she least expects it, you have to watch your words carefully and let her know you love her unconditionally but you fear that she's in extreme emotional pain that you are not trained to deal with, reassure her that you will stand beside her through this and you can no longer watch her suffer, they have some meds they can give to help calm her down, but honestly she's NOT crazy she needs some help, you have no idea what her body and mind have been through. Please see her through this, it will get better if you are commited to her, she will come back around!!!


----------



## ProTeddy (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm not blaming just her, but i don't know what to do. I dunno who the hell craig is, she just said it one day durning a fight. I reacted, I let her goad me on, i fked up. But she hasnt been positive since june, and I really feel at witts end. She pushes all my buttons on purpose to piss me off, she's said as much before. She gets bored and tries to tick me off, because she's bored. We were going to therapy then moved. Now it all seems just screwed.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

ProTeddy said:


> I work 5 days a week, long hard hours, literally running back and forth for 9 hrs a day. I did overtime yesterday for 30 mins, and now my wife is convinced I cheated on her and i am a liar..even though she had my car and picked me up from work the 30 mins later. Every few months she goes through some paranoid phase where she's insecure and thinks I'm talking to someone else. Now we just had a baby 8 weeks ago, and I thought preggo hormones gone it'll get better but no..she's verbally and physically abusive now. She throws things at me and says things she knows hurt me alot just to get me truly angry. Today I picked up the 4th thing she threw at me , a lotion, and threw it back...she used our 8 week old as a shield.....I am ready to call it quits now. I can't take this every few months, and with it getting worse. I want my child but do not want her in my life any more. She lies, and manipulates me. Yes she does make me feel loved most times, and yes being with her has been the happiest I have been in 8 or 9 years. But we've been together over a year, she still acts insecure, paranoid and spiteful every few months. Even though she always knows where I am and who I am with. She keeps throwing fits and says hurtful stuff like, "It's not your baby, it's criag's." "Why you want this kid you know it's not yours."


Get a DNA test anyway.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Then why would she say you know the baby's not yours? Why didn't you do a DNA test then? Why didn't you ask her what she meant?

You say you've been together over a year... How long dating and how long married? What was she like before the child came along? Has she given any signs of cheating?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

ProTeddy said:


> I'm not blaming just her, but i don't know what to do. I dunno who the hell craig is, she just said it one day durning a fight. I reacted, I let her goad me on, i fked up. But she hasnt been positive since june, and I really feel at witts end. She pushes all my buttons on purpose to piss me off, she's said as much before. She gets bored and tries to tick me off, because she's bored. We were going to therapy then moved. Now it all seems just screwed.


This is an abusive spouse, worse now with Post Partum Depression. 

It's good that you were going to therapy, but better get back in there. For her to see how abusive she is and for you to learn not to let her push your buttons. 

Some really malicious women want to push you to the point of striking them so that they can call the cops and then really put the screws to you. I had one who did that to her ex-husband and tried it with me. I never fell for it but wow she assaulted me every which-way from Sunday to try provoking me.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow, MAJOR post partum! She really needs meds!


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

OP, your W isn't crazy, but she feels crazy right now and needs professional help.

Many years back I suffered from severe post natal depression and, at times, felt like a terrified 3 year old that was out of control.

Your W needs your support, and right now the best way to support her is by encouraging her to seek immediate professional help.


----------



## stumblealong (Jun 30, 2010)

I also was a woman who had major postpartum depression. It is horrible and makes you feel out of control, at least it did for me. I didn't throw tantrums, I was just like bi-polar. I was happy, then crying, then mad...it sucked! Just wanted to put my two cents in just to show that ppd is pretty common, even if it isn't to the extreme your wife may be going through.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Get an appointment for a therapist. Do what he tells you.


----------



## Aunt Ava (Jan 24, 2013)

I recommend you keep a VAR on your person, (voice activated recorder) for your protection.

A relatively new relationship + moving + a demanding job + a new baby = a lot of stress for both of you. 

As suggested she needs to be checked out by a doctor. 

Do NOT ever throw anything at her again, especially when she is holding the baby. This could be used against you to get a restraining order, and have you removed from your home.

I would encourage you to also seek counseling to help you cope with the situation.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

This is triggery... My wife lashed out at me for no explainable reason like that and constantly accused me of cheating. Unknown to me at the time, she had been in affairs. That is how she dealt with her own guilt about it. She needed to redefine in her head as a monster so it was “ok to cheat on the bad person who was probably cheating on her”. With those thoughts, her own cheating wasn’t as bad as it would be cheating on a faithful husband who put her and the kids on a pedestal. 

It did not matter what I did; She had to find things to paint me as a bad person. Sort of like trying to aim at and fix a moving target. When I’d address whatever she screamed about, she’d find something new to latch onto. Got bad enough that loading the dishwasher wrong would trigger major character attacks on me and threats of divorce.

Since she threw out a name. I’d do some serious snooping starting in the months prior to her getting pregnant. Look at the phone bill logs for her cell for phone numbers that she called regularly. Figure out who belongs to that number.... I hope it’s not a Craig. It might be my own experience jading my perception, but it is screaming she had an affair and is torn up inside about it.

edit: How I made my discovery is during one of her lashing out things, I lost it with her and scared her. That's when I intercepted an email to her friend asking if she could warn (two male names) that I was on a warpath. That was my discovery date.


----------



## inarut (Feb 9, 2013)

There is something seriously wrong with a woman who uses her baby as a shield. I can only imagine it is post partum depression unless she had violent, abusive behaviors prior to being pregnant. I would not feel safe with her caring for the baby alone even if it is post partum. Her action is extremely disturbing. I would make the safety of the child first priority then you can deal with craig.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

I'm a simple kinda guy so here's my 2 cents. If you love her and your family AND here is hard part: Can deal with her cRaZY then you man up shake it off and keep moving forward. But if your sensitive and can handle it enough to keep your family together , , , LEAVE and don't look back. Don't be one of those guy's that leaves and cries he made mistake.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

lost soul said:


> I'm a simple kinda guy so here's my 2 cents. If you love her and your family AND here is hard part: Can deal with her cRaZY then you man up shake it off and keep moving forward. But if your sensitive and can handle it enough to keep your family together , , , LEAVE and don't look back. Don't be one of those guy's that leaves and cries he made mistake.



After checking if the child is craig's or not right?

If it isn't your child its hard to say if things would be more complicated, or maybe that would clear things up a bit about her accusations.

Most accusers are guilty themselves.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Racer said:


> This is triggery... My wife lashed out at me for no explainable reason like that and constantly accused me of cheating. Unknown to me at the time, she had been in affairs. That is how she dealt with her own guilt about it. She needed to redefine in her head as a monster so it was “ok to cheat on the bad person who was probably cheating on her”. With those thoughts, her own cheating wasn’t as bad as it would be cheating on a faithful husband who put her and the kids on a pedestal.
> 
> It did not matter what I did; She had to find things to paint me as a bad person. Sort of like trying to aim at and fix a moving target. When I’d address whatever she screamed about, she’d find something new to latch onto. Got bad enough that loading the dishwasher wrong would trigger major character attacks on me and threats of divorce.
> 
> ...


Sad story racer. This kind of scenario is the first thing that came to my mind.


----------

